

Antikythera Machine built out of Lego - trafficlight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLPVCJjTNgk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

======
te_platt
That was much more impressive than I thought it would be given the title. The
presentation gives a very nice demonstration of how the gears do calculations.

~~~
cabalamat
The mechanism seemed overly complex to me; e.g. to multiply by 5/19ths, why
not just use two cogs, one with 5 teeth the other with 19 (or some multiple
thereof)?

~~~
pak
Lego gears only come in specific sizes (and therefore are limited to certain
ratios).

